# Secret Santa 2019 Gifts



## diana (Dec 25, 2019)

Presents should be handed out sometime soon so let's see what everyone got. Still waiting on mine but anything is better than nothing


----------



## MemeGray (Dec 25, 2019)

Spoiler: Big titty GIF








My secret santa surpassed my expectations, this truly is a blessed day.


----------



## Chan Fan (Dec 25, 2019)

My secret Santa is the greatest artist of all time!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 25, 2019)

Beep boop.


Had a good laugh at this, thanks whoever made this.


----------



## Cantaloupine (Dec 25, 2019)

Chan Fan said:


> My secret Santa is a greatest artist of all time!



 I'm glad you like it! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Dec 25, 2019)

I got this adorable christmas cat, thanks whoever drew it, it shall become my avatar next year. Having quite a run with cats in hats.


----------



## The Jokester (Dec 25, 2019)

I love this


----------



## omori (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks, Secret Santa!

!


----------



## snailslime (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm still waiting on mine


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Dec 25, 2019)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Beep boop.
> View attachment 1066978
> 
> Had a good laugh at this, thanks whoever made this.



That was me





Thanks secret Santa guy! What is that on the hat by the way?


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 25, 2019)

This put a huge smile on my face. Many thanks to my super talented Secret Santa!


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks secret Santa


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 25, 2019)

I am DYING.  Thank you!


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 25, 2019)

WHERES MY FUCKING GIFT!!!!!!!


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 25, 2019)

i love it. tyvm to the person who made this!!


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 25, 2019)

Dear Secret Santa, this gift you made is kickass and _you're_ kickass! Thanks for the gift!

EDIT: Image should be visible now.


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 25, 2019)

Coelacanth said:


> Dear Secret Santa, this gift you made is kickass and _you're_ kickass! Thanks for the gift!


your image is broken from my view.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm waiting on both mine and the response of my secret person. Excited!


----------



## TheImportantFart (Dec 25, 2019)

Still waiting for mine. Shake a leg ya bums.


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 25, 2019)

Samoyed said:


> your image is broken from my view.



Hmmm the image is showing up just fine for me on both my phone and my desktop. 

I can save it and reupload it myself if nobody else can see it.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 25, 2019)

Coelacanth said:


> Hmmm the image is showing up just fine for me on both my phone and my desktop.
> 
> I can save it and reupload it myself if nobody else can see it.


Broken image on my end as well.


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 25, 2019)

Coelacanth said:


> Hmmm the image is showing up just fine for me on both my phone and my desktop.
> 
> I can save it and reupload it myself if nobody else can see it.



Its also broken for me.

Edit: It's fixed.


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 25, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Broken image on my end as well.





Rotogravure said:


> Its also broken for me.



Reuploaded the image. Can you see it now?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 25, 2019)

Coelacanth said:


> Reuploaded the image. Can you see it now?


Yes, and it's awesome.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Dec 25, 2019)

Large breathable cotton boy short panties pack cuz I'm pregnant I gifted myself.

Never felt such self love.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Dec 25, 2019)

I got a nice snowy picture which makes me wish there was snow where I live


----------



## snailslime (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm just waiting for my gift and my recipient to post here


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 25, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> That was me
> 
> View attachment 1067127
> 
> Thanks secret Santa guy! What is that on the hat by the way?


It's hard to tell on the smaller size, but it's Taz. Your likes included the 90's and Taz hats were huge then so it seemed like a funny/odd combination that could be used as a future bizarre Sonic avatar (also look closely at the clouds in the larger size).



Spoiler: Full size


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Dec 25, 2019)

I got a series of lolcow limericks. I was especially pleased to see ol Jack "Heart Attack" Scalfani included. Thanks, Secret Santa!


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 25, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I got a series of lolcow limericks. I was especially pleased to see ol Jack "Heart Attack" Scalfani included. Thanks, Secret Santa!



I had to upgrade my LIKE to WINNER -- those are FANTASTIC.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 25, 2019)

snailslime said:


> I'm just waiting for my gift and my recipient to post here


We all know if you don't share what you recieved you are a grinch.


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 25, 2019)

Scratch This Nut said:


> This put a huge smile on my face. Many thanks to my super talented Secret Santa!
> View attachment 1067128



That's my art! I'm so glad you like it (it was actually really hard to choose a villager because there's so many good ones but I don't know a single person alive who doesn't like Tangy so I thought she'd be a great pick!) and your nice comments warm my fishy heart! Hope you had a good Christmas this year!


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 25, 2019)

Still waiting for mine. It's gonna be like last year where I was like the last person to receive theirs lmao.



Samoyed said:


> View attachment 1067180
> i love it. tyvm to the person who made this!!



You're welcome, and Merry Christmas . I almost lost the file because my laptop's a piece of shit, but I'm glad I habitually save after every few strokes.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 25, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> We all know if you don't share what you recieved you are a grinch.


I still haven't gotten anything


----------



## MemeGray (Dec 25, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I got a series of lolcow limericks. I was especially pleased to see ol Jack "Heart Attack" Scalfani included. Thanks, Secret Santa!



I'm glad you liked them!


----------



## betterbullocks (Dec 25, 2019)

Thank you secret santa for this absolutely blessed take on my pfp, I also took Latin in high school and loved it so this is great. Happy festivus!


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks like there was an oopsie, I can't seem to read anything else but these two pages, so have a sneak peek of part of this wonderful poem 'til I get the rest (this seems familiar... ).

EDIT: Fixed now.





Spoiler


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 25, 2019)

Mao Hao Hao said:


> I got this adorable christmas cat, thanks whoever drew it, it shall become my avatar next year. Having quite a run with cats in hats.



I'm glad you enjoy it! I had just as much fun making it. 

❤


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 25, 2019)

Apologies to everyone on my delivery list, Santa brought me the flu for Christmas and it's taking me a while to get the messages out.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Trusty Patches (Dec 25, 2019)

I am deeply confused by my secret Santa but grateful nonetheless

They sent me these 3 random pics and this Satre quote



> _All those eyes intent on me. Devouring me. What? Only two of you? I thought there were more; many more. So this is hell. I’d never have believed it. You remember all we were told about the torture-chambers, the fire and brimstone, the “burning marl.” Old wives’ tales! There’s no need for red-hot pokers. HELL IS OTHER PEOPLE!
> 
> here are some exclusive photos for your kiwi eyes! I stumbled apon this neet jap man awhile ago. he was very good at jap calligraphy, i enjoyed it very much. guy sort of went crazy then disappeared._












Th...thanks mystery kiwi-san I will treasure this forever. Happy christmas! ...Maybe lay off the bath salts.


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 25, 2019)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Still waiting for mine. It's gonna be like last year where I was like the last person to receive theirs lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, and Merry Christmas . I almost lost the file because my laptop's a piece of shit, but I'm glad I habitually save after every few strokes.


you made my first secret santa really awesome. tyvm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DontDoxThanks (Dec 25, 2019)

I got a lovely little guitar recording! I don't know what song you're playing but thank you


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 25, 2019)

I got a sort of depressing story about death and a picture of a grave yard. I'm confused, but grateful none the less.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 25, 2019)

I love the Bea Arthur Louise Belcher combo! Very creative and artistic! Thank you mystery Santa! Whoever you are... 

She's actually my favorite Golden Girl.


----------



## skiddlez (Dec 25, 2019)

makes me wanna rip and tear in the name of Christmas and Jesus





love you guys, Merry Christmas


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 25, 2019)

I got a lovely alien lady!


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 25, 2019)

I got exactly what I wanted for Christmas - PLUS a bitchin' new av! Thanks Secret Santa!


----------



## diana (Dec 25, 2019)

_blank_ said:


> I got exactly what I wanted for Christmas - PLUS a bitchin' new av! Thanks Secret Santa!


Is that the girl from twinkle Nora rock me?


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 25, 2019)

diana said:


> Is that the girl from twinkle Nora rock me?


Not entirely sure, but if it is, then that makes this masterpiece a thousand times better.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 25, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.












I hate you. @Farmer Dave


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Dec 25, 2019)

snailslime said:


> View attachment 1067671
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very confused but I am equally pickled.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 25, 2019)

_blank_ said:


> Not entirely sure, but if it is, then that makes this masterpiece a thousand times better.


I won't lie, I wasn't thinking about it when I originally made it. But now that I look at it, I wouldn't be surprised if I was subconsciously thinking it.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Dec 25, 2019)

snailslime said:


> View attachment 1067671
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you got a gift.


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 25, 2019)

Farmer Dave said:


> At least you got a gift.



I've been refreshing eagerly waiting for my recipient to post theirs, but no luck so far.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 25, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> I love the Bea Arthur Louise Belcher combo! Very creative and artistic! Thank you mystery Santa! Whoever you are...
> 
> She's actually my favorite Golden Girl. ❤
> 
> ...


It was supposed to be Bea Arthur x D.Va, lol


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 25, 2019)

snailslime said:


> I'm just waiting for my gift and my recipient to post here


Lol I got it, and it was hilarious.  Thanks.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Dec 25, 2019)

@YourMommasBackstory  Hey friendo, what did you get? I feel like, just a hunch, a crazy hunch, it would bring a lot of joy to everyone if you shared it here.


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 25, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol I got it, and it was hilarious.  Thanks.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 25, 2019)

I won't say which one was mine, but I'm glad my gift was appreciated!


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 25, 2019)

Farmer Dave said:


> At least you got a gift.


Also waiting, we must have the same lazy helper that disgustingly has a family and life outside of the internet


----------



## Cantaloupine (Dec 25, 2019)

I got a couple of piano pieces, big thanks to my secret Santa! I loved them! <3 I'm also very jealous of your talent.


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 25, 2019)

This is pretty rad as I'm a big fan of Animal Crossing and love all the cat villagers. Bob and I obviously know the best way to celebrate Christmas is by not freezing your ass off doing it.


----------



## slimes (Dec 25, 2019)

Coelacanth said:


> Dear Secret Santa, this gift you made is kickass and _you're_ kickass! Thanks for the gift!
> 
> EDIT: Image should be visible now.
> 
> View attachment 1067219



That'd be me! I saw 'pixel art and junji ito' and knew what I had to do! I'm so glad you enjoy it!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 25, 2019)

Still waiting, I'm all nervous hoping my gift is liked. That's the part that killed me last year lol.

See, I'm actually a functional human with emotions in there somewhere, contrary to popular belief.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Dec 26, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Still waiting, I'm all nervous hoping my gift is liked. That's the part that killed me last year lol.
> 
> See, I'm actually a functional human with emotions in there somewhere, contrary to popular belief.


I assure you that they'll love it.



MysticMisty said:


> View attachment 1067729
> This is pretty rad as I'm a big fan of Animal Crossing and love all the cat villagers. Bob and I obviously know the best way to celebrate Christmas is by not freezing your ass off doing it.


----------



## betterbullocks (Dec 26, 2019)

Cantaloupine said:


> I got a couple of piano pieces, big thanks to my secret Santa! I loved them! <3 I'm also very jealous of your talent.


Glad you liked em! Sorry I couldn't get the fire emblem piece polished in time but I'm glad you enjoyed them nonetheless. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 26, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> Also waiting, we must have the same lazy helper that disgustingly has a family and life outside of the internet



I'm also still waiting.


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 26, 2019)

A lot of people are openly revealing who did what gifts(or guessing correctly), are we supposed to persecute this or just let it happen?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 26, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> A lot of people are openly revealing who did what gifts(or guessing correctly), are we supposed to persecute this or just let it happen?


Some people are forgetting what the "secret" in secret Santa means, but I don't think there's necessarily any harm in it.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Dec 26, 2019)

Someone wrote me this hilarious Plinkett review of _Star Wars: Episode X_. Whoever wrote this should ask if RedLetterMedia’s hiring because they captured Plinkett absolutely perfectly :


> Star Wars
> 
> Episode X
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 26, 2019)

UnKillFill said:


> Some people are forgetting what the "secret" in secret Santa means, but I don't think there's necessarily any harm in it.



I assumed after they're posted we were allowed to reveal.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 26, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> I assumed after they're posted we were allowed to reveal.


I'm sure that's fine. I just didn't want to say which one I made because I think it's more fun that way. 

If someone guessed correctly I'd probably admit it which one I did though lol.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Dec 26, 2019)

Not exactly state secrets, just have fun


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 26, 2019)

I will probably not reveal which gift I gave - I treat the Secret Santa rules seriously.

I am happy to share what I received however - four boobs a-bouncing, splattered with my name and good wishes.




Thank you to my secret gift giver.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 26, 2019)

Overly Serious said:


> I will probably not reveal which gift I gave - I treat the Secret Santa rules seriously.
> 
> I am happy to share what I received however - four boobs a-bouncing, splattered with my name and good wishes.
> View attachment 1067855
> ...


Sharing what you got isn't even close to the same thing as sharing what you gave, in my opinion at least... especially when it's boobies.


----------



## diana (Dec 26, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with revealing if you made someone’s present, guessing who made yours or keeping it a secret. Some people like praise for what they did and others like the mystery. Just like Christmas means something different to each person and is celebrated differently doesn’t mean they’re wrong, some people just do secret Santa differently than others.


----------



## Revo (Dec 26, 2019)

My Secret Santa did this cute drawing of our beloved mascot and i like it.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 26, 2019)

Big sad, my post Christmas morning still does not include a Kiwi Santa yelling NIGGERFAGGOT while kicking in my front door to throw a gift wrapped around a brick at me. Well, hope my gift went through at least!


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 26, 2019)

I'M VERY ANGRY AND WILL BE WRITING A STERN LETTER TO NULL.  WHERE IS MY GIFT RECIPIENT?


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 26, 2019)

You mean they haven't posted here to share what you made?


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 26, 2019)

Overly Serious said:


> You mean they haven't posted here to share what you made?



Correct, or at all -- actually.


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 26, 2019)

weedsneaker13 said:


> My Secret Santa did this cute drawing of our beloved mascot and i like it.
> View attachment 1067875


Mmmm, chocolate-chip cactus on a cookie-dough landscape with a fried egg in the sky.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 26, 2019)

I still haven't gotten my present yet.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 26, 2019)

Trusty Patches said:


> I am deeply confused by my secret Santa but grateful nonetheless
> 
> They sent me these 3 random pics and this Satre quote
> 
> ...



dont talk shit about bath salts


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 26, 2019)

I got a cool image and also an animated version of said image:



I like these a lot and will probably use them as my holiday avatars next year.
I like how they even worked in an Irish car bomb into it!

Edit: Posting our gifts in this thread is also a great way to keep them safe since PMs will now be deleted after an unspecified amount of time due to inactivity, but this thread will be here forever.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 26, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> It was supposed to be Bea Arthur x D.Va, lol


That was YOU? I am impressed. That works too. I actually thought it was Bob's Burgers. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 26, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> That was YOU? I am impressed. That works too. I actually thought it was Bob's Burgers. Thank you so much!


Aww, I'm just glad you liked it.
Merry Christmas and happy new year.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 26, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> It was supposed to be Bea Arthur x D.Va, lol


Why would it be D.V.A? Is he an Overwatch faggot too?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 26, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Why would it be D.V.A? Is he an Overwatch faggot too?


Yes, be civil it's holiday time.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 26, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Yes, be civil it's holiday time.


He should honestly kill himself.


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 26, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> He should honestly kill himself.


Even if he doesn't play and just enjoys the SFM user-made content?


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Dec 26, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> Spoiler: Big titty GIF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are definitely welcome. You can thank GIMP and OpenShot Video Editor and some random gif converter for that lmfao. No software is better than free software.




Here is my gift pretty based tbqh!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 26, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> Even if he doesn't play and just enjoys the SFM user-made content?


That's almost worse.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 26, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> He should honestly kill himself.


Shut up Homestuck fan.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 26, 2019)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Shut up Homestuck fan.


Shut up, libtard.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 26, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Shut up, libtard.


Homestuck fans are even worse.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 26, 2019)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Homestuck fans are even worse.


Do you want to fight?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 27, 2019)

I got a bust of a Mesoamerican man.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Dec 27, 2019)

Still waiting...... >_<


----------



## Revo (Dec 27, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> Mmmm, chocolate-chip cactus on a cookie-dough landscape with a fried egg in the sky.


Did you make that drawing  ?if you did that, i would congratulate you .


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 27, 2019)

So, how many people haven't gotten anything yet? Just wondering.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 27, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> So, how many people haven't gotten anything yet? Just wondering.


Asking for a friend?


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 27, 2019)

Still waiting...


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes/No? Seems like a lot of people, myself included, are still waiting to I was just wondering.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 27, 2019)

Maybe we'll get our gifts on Orthodox Christmas on January 7th?


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Dec 27, 2019)

The concept, as well as the attention to detail, is really cool.  Many thanks to whoever did this.


----------



## Rick Pratt (Dec 27, 2019)

I love my gift  ☺ 

I love the carrots, Bob Ross and the photoshopped pictures of Rik Mayall, Doug Walker and the cats
Captain Flashheart from Black Adder is brilliant too

this is amazing 

thank you very much to the person who made this photoshop art


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 27, 2019)

I have no idea what this is suppose to mean

but I like it


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 27, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> I have no idea what this is suppose to mean
> View attachment 1069717
> but I like it


You're a tranny.


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 27, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> You're a tranny.


Was this from you????


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 27, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> Was this from you????


No.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 27, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> I have no idea what this is suppose to mean
> View attachment 1069717
> but I like it


Your secret Santa explained to me that they were trying to represent your double joined thumb.


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 27, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Your secret Santa explained to me that they were trying to represent your double joined thumb.


Ohhhh
Now that makes sense, I honestly forgot I had even put that down for my bio.
When I first saw it, it reminded me of the Crystal Treatment guy on deviantart, so thank you to whoever my secret Santa is for reminding me that this man still exists.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 27, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> So, how many people haven't gotten anything yet? Just wondering.



I haven't. This happened to me last year too.


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 27, 2019)

Can we get a feels for all the poor kiwis that didn't get a present this year?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 27, 2019)

It's because we were naughty.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 27, 2019)

If this goes on for too long because @ProgKing of the North is a fucking sped, I'll just hand it in myself.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 27, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> It's because we were naughty.



I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 27, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> Can we get a feels for all the poor kiwis that didn't get a present this year?


Well, they should all apply next year.
And if you mean people who were part of the secret santa thing, we'll make sure everybody gets something and I'm sure the fags who signed up and then bitched out will be forever branded as losers.


----------



## Samoyed (Dec 27, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Well, they should all apply next year.
> And if you mean people who were part of the secret santa thing, we'll make sure everybody gets something and I'm sure the fags who signed up and then bitched out will be forever branded as losers.


tell us the names super mario and i will personally call them a big loser


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 28, 2019)

I think my secret santa recipient just hated what I did and won't post it.

I got a load of the sads, but I still had a good time.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 28, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Well, they should all apply next year.
> And if you mean people who were part of the secret santa thing, we'll make sure everybody gets something and I'm sure the fags who signed up and then bitched out will be forever branded as losers.



Did many people fail to deliver? I actually finished mine early on Christmas morning so I was cutting it fine but I did PM progtard to check that was alright. It's asking a fair bit of the X-Mas Spirit Bots to fill in on short notice for the presents. Maybe they were just overwhelmed.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Dec 28, 2019)

Overly Serious said:


> Did many people fail to deliver? I actually finished mine early on Christmas morning so I was cutting it fine but I did PM progtard to check that was alright. It's asking a fair bit of the X-Mas Spirit Bots to fill in on short notice for the presents. Maybe they were just overwhelmed.



Finished mine early and it's been posted! So I'm glad the individual in question liked it. 
Still waiting though, I'm wondering if a bunch of people just dropped out or if it's a case that there is a back log.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Dec 28, 2019)

Overly Serious said:


> Did many people fail to deliver? I actually finished mine early on Christmas morning so I was cutting it fine but I did PM progtard to check that was alright. It's asking a fair bit of the X-Mas Spirit Bots to fill in on short notice for the presents. Maybe they were just overwhelmed.


It could also be that one of the secret santa helpers hasn't had time to deliver all gifts for whatever reason. The recipient of my gift posted they were still waiting for it despite me handing it in in time.


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Dec 28, 2019)

Rotogravure said:


> I think my secret santa recipient just hated what I did and won't post it.
> 
> I got a load of the sads, but I still had a good time.


You and me both, have yet to see my gift be shared.


----------



## Dial M for Misgender (Dec 28, 2019)

-Artist unknown


----------



## Trusty Patches (Dec 28, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> If this goes on for too long because @ProgKing of the North is a fucking sped, I'll just hand it in myself.


He's hoarding all our submissions in his wank bank
I have proof


----------



## Farmer Dave (Dec 28, 2019)

Best gift ever.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 28, 2019)

Farmer Dave said:


> View attachment 1071385View attachment 1071386
> Best gift ever.


im stealing and then pitching this to adult swim brb


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 28, 2019)

Felt sorry for you guys that got no presents. Enjoy a Kiwi wearing some merch!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 28, 2019)

Secret Santa: It's a little..weird this year. 

I'm not sure how to cope with the realization that I actually have a lot more emotions about this website then I thought I did.

Was that my gift?


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 28, 2019)

I had one person (not naming names) that did not turn in a gift so if anyone can be a Spirit Bot, PM me. I've been sick since Christmas and I'm being pretty useless as a Helper. 



weedsneaker13 said:


> My Secret Santa did this cute drawing of our beloved mascot and i like it.
> View attachment 1067875


That was made by me! It was a great excuse to bust out my watercolors. I tried to make the background transparent but it looks like that got changed when it was sent to you.


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 29, 2019)

Farmer Dave said:


> View attachment 1071385View attachment 1071386
> Best gift ever.


any concept art for this Sprite collectors glass with drunk Santa kicking the shit out of rabbis? We need to finish this project


----------



## Revo (Dec 29, 2019)

Maybe next year, i will be for the first time one of the helpers of this event , since @ProgKing of the North is not doing a great job as a helper .


MerriedxReldnahc said:


> That was made by me! It was a great excuse to bust out my watercolors. I tried to make the background transparent but it looks like that got changed when it was sent to you.


Well , i will  give big kudos for doing this cute drawing.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 29, 2019)

weedsneaker13 said:


> Maybe next year, i will be for the first time one of the helpers of this event , since @ProgKing of the North is not doing a great job as a helper .
> 
> Well , i will  give big kudos for doing this cute drawing.



Truth, I might do the same. I want to message my recipient and see if they even got their gift or not, but I'm hoping I wont have to still I guess.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2019)

weedsneaker13 said:


> Maybe next year, i will be for the first time one of the helpers of this event , since @ProgKing of the North is not doing a great job as a helper .


I hope my recipient got their gift. I sent it before the deadline.

Who didn't get a gift? I have a couple pictures I can share perhaps (if that can count). PM me. First come first serve.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 30, 2019)

Progking hasn't been on since Thursday, or I'd ask what was up. If we don't get some kind of system going though, I'm just going to break the secret part and check if my person got theirs. They've not been on site long and I don't want them to get a fucked up impression of Secret Santa or the community.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 30, 2019)

I still haven't gotten anything from my Secret Santa, though I can wait until January 7th.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 30, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Progking hasn't been on since Thursday, or I'd ask what was up. If we don't get some kind of system going though, I'm just going to break the secret part and check if my person got theirs. They've not been on site long and I don't want them to get a fucked up impression of Secret Santa or the community.


I was considering telling or asking my Secret Santa but that would ruin the surprise. Although I am not alone of who got what and who didn't.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 30, 2019)

Please contact me and/or post here if you haven't got the gift yet.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 31, 2019)

At this point if a week goes on and I still don't get the gift that was made for me, I'd rather the person just message me and let me know.


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 31, 2019)

José Mourinho said:


> Please contact me and/or post here if you haven't got the gift yet.



What if we're not 100 percent sure our person got theirs due to not posting it?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 31, 2019)

José Mourinho said:


> Please contact me and/or post here if you haven't got the gift yet.



Neither received nor aware if mine went to recipient.


----------



## Autisimodo (Dec 31, 2019)

José Mourinho said:


> Please contact me and/or post here if you haven't got the gift yet.


I haven't received my gift yet. I'm also not sure if my recipient has received theirs.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 31, 2019)

Meant to post this a few days ago, but I'm lazy.  Just wanted to say thanks to my secret Santa for the awesome gift!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 31, 2019)

Rotogravure said:


> What if we're not 100 percent sure our person got theirs due to not posting it?


I'm not sure if it's a requirement for the recipient to post what they got or not... (Though tbh, I think it *should* be)


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 31, 2019)

José Mourinho said:


> Please contact me and/or post here if you haven't got the gift yet.



I may as well answer this. I still haven't received my gift.


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 31, 2019)

José Mourinho said:


> Please contact me and/or post here if you haven't got the gift yet.


Still haven't got anything, but don't worry too much, it has still been very fun to partecipate!


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Dec 31, 2019)

José Mourinho said:


> Please contact me and/or post here if you haven't got the gift yet.


I don't think my recipient got my gift.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 31, 2019)

José Mourinho said:


> Please contact me and/or post here if you haven't got the gift yet.



i have not received my christmas gift.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 31, 2019)

A friendly neighborhood X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000 saved Christmas for me.  My favourite singer Barry White, my anime husbando Jotaro Kujo and my vidya waifu Velvet Crowe.   And if that wasn't enough there's also my childhood crush Lita Ford (with the album cover of _Dancin' on the Edge_) and my favourite album of Poison _Open Up and Say... Ahh!_ which has my one of my all time favourite songs "Nothin' But A Good Time". I honest to God couldn't ask for more! What a way to start the new decade! 

Thank you so much X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000!  And a happy new year! ☺


----------



## _blank_ (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey Yo @José Mourinho and @MerriedxReldnahc - if you're still needing some hot Spirit Bot action, hit me up. Not planning on doing anything tomorrow except eating blackeyed peas and binging on horror movies.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 1, 2020)

I got a surprise from a friendly Xmas Spirit Bot 9000,  and they made a pretty and festive Christmas image for me.

I don't know what I love more, but I adore the small touches to it. And the vintage pictures in the background.  And of course the Wilde touch. (And cute elephants.)

Thank you!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 1, 2020)

Xmas spirit bot @Sundae saves the day with what I think I'm sending out as Christmas cards next year:





I love it, thank you!!


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 1, 2020)

Courtesy of a certain XMAS SPIRIT BOT. 

There's a tank and a mech, some metal albums I like (particularly Ride the Lightning by Metallica) and a beach.

It even has Ultramarines, which I collect despite being shat on for being the poster boy Space Marine army on top of being the poster boy 40k Faction. Thanks again! you know who you are.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jan 1, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> Please contact me and/or post here if you haven't got the gift yet.


As my recipient definitely hasn't received their gift yet, can I send it to them directly or at least to a present deliverer that isn't @ProgKing of the North?


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 1, 2020)

X-Mas Spirit Bots seem to have gone above and beyond. How many drop outs were there? I struggled to get mine done in time (poor planning and estimation on my part) but I figured it was better to send something than nothing.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 1, 2020)

ATaxingWoman said:


> As my recipient definitely hasn't received their gift yet, can I send it to them directly or at least to a present deliverer that isn't @ProgKing of the North?




That's what I did ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 1, 2020)

No gift yet


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 1, 2020)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> No gift yet


Wut?
You sure?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 1, 2020)

Just got one


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 1, 2020)

ATaxingWoman said:


> As my recipient definitely hasn't received their gift yet, can I send it to them directly or at least to a present deliverer that isn't @ProgKing of the North?


If anyone suspects that their gift got lost in transit, you can send it to me and I'll pass it along. Just let me know who it needs to go to.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 1, 2020)

Well since Christmas passed for me, I bought these kendamas that I have not opened yet.
It looks pretty fun to play as well.


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 1, 2020)

a HelperBot finally took over for the grinch that didn't do their job:



pretty thorough


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 1, 2020)

@ProgKing of the North is a libtard.


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 2, 2020)

Earlier today I received my Secret Santa gift, It's a Starcraft 1 Map in the shape of the Kiwi Farms Logo; ironically it's design makes it ideal for 1v1s. 



Spoiler: Custom Scenario











Spoiler: The map itself






Also; to whomever made the map, I did have to fix a few things in the Campaign Editor to get it working but it was easy.


Special thanks to Secret Santa and to the user who delivered it to me. You both know who you are. (Also the gift was done on time, it just wasn't delivered on time for some reason.)

Merry (late) Christmas and a happy 2020.


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 2, 2020)

I got my slightly late Secret Santa Christmas gift, it's completely worth the wait and I love it!
Thanks to @MerriedxReldnahc for delivering it to me and to my Secret Santa, who seems to know me very well!
I love you guys!


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 2, 2020)

This is basically giving away myself as the gift giver which I really, really didn't want to do. But my recipient is posted above about their X-mas helper generated present. They actually have a massive fucking present from me which I sent to progtard before the deadline and again to @José Mourinho when he posted in this thread to say send it to him if your recipient didn't get it.

That means not only did my recipient think they had no gift but some volunteer helper bot went out of their way to make a new one when my present to them has been sitting there all along. Quite pissed as spent far too long on the present. Jose - I sent you a PM with the present and the recipient.


----------



## Rotogravure (Jan 2, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> This is basically giving away myself as the gift giver which I really, really didn't want to do. But my recipient is posted above about their X-mas helper generated present. They actually have a massive fucking present from me which I sent to progtard before the deadline and again to @José Mourinho when he posted in this thread to say send it to him if your recipient didn't get it.
> 
> That means not only did my recipient think they had no gift but some volunteer helper bot went out of their way to make a new one when my present to them has been sitting there all along. Quite pissed as spent far too long on the present. Jose - I sent you a PM with the present and the recipient.




Mine hasn't been posted, I assume received since the helper has been active, AND my recipient has been active.  Just.. hated it I guess?  I don't know.  I mean, I have to say I'm disappointed -- because it's something I worked at and all I expected was a "thank you" not getting even that has made me a bit reticent about next year.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 2, 2020)

Rotogravure said:


> Mine hasn't been posted, I assume received since the helper has been active, AND my recipient has been active.  Just.. hated it I guess?  I don't know.  I mean, I have to say I'm disappointed -- because it's something I worked at and all I expected was a "thank you" not getting even that has made me a bit reticent about next year.


CALL THEM OUTTTT


----------



## Spastic Colon (Jan 2, 2020)

I didn't participate this year (kind of intimidated being a newbie and all and not super talented at anything), but I love all the presents that were posted.  Definitely makes me want to join in the fun next year.  Although, the recipient might wish I hadn't 

Great job everyone!  Well, except the people who didn't send in their gifts or deliver the gifts or acknowledge the gifts.  They could do better.  The rest of y'all are awesome!


----------



## Rotogravure (Jan 2, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> CALL THEM OUTTTT



I mean, I love being passive aggressive.

But seriously, its more than I don't want to do that if its against the spirit of the thing? Maybe @José Mourinho can weigh in on thoughts?


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 2, 2020)

Rotogravure said:


> I mean, I love being passive aggressive.
> 
> But seriously, its more than I don't want to do that if its against the spirit of the thing? Maybe @José Mourinho can weigh in on thoughts?



Any time you want a staff member's thought on some matter, you're better off rolling a pair of those foam sex dice from Spencer's®. It's faster and boils down to the same thought process they all use.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm truly just interested to figure out why @ProgKing of the North disappearerd on Dec 25th or if that's even going to be forthcoming information. 

I really enjoyed the parts that did work out (and I really loved that gift @Sundae) and I'm hoping that everyone's being taken care of now, but I hope we can pull this off a little better next year. I'm definitely going to get involved and help out next time.


----------



## Samoyed (Jan 2, 2020)

i am facing issue

the person that i has not been on to see my gift

i hope they see it!!!!!


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jan 2, 2020)

Spastic Colon said:


> I didn't participate this year (kind of intimidated being a newbie and all and not super talented at anything), but I love all the presents that were posted.  Definitely makes me want to join in the fun next year.  Although, the recipient might wish I hadn't
> 
> Great job everyone!  Well, except the people who didn't send in their gifts or deliver the gifts or acknowledge the gifts.  They could do better.  The rest of y'all are awesome!


I did secret santa a few years back and had a lot of the same feelings you did, mostly that I'm not talented at shit. I wrote a short story as a gift and I typically don't share my written with people and after looking at past SS I was super worried that maybe a short story was a bad idea... it wasn't. The fact you put the time (assuming you do) into something for someone really is what counts. Give it a shot next year, I'm sure it'll be a good time.


----------



## Spearfished Sardines (Jan 2, 2020)

Loved my gift! Thanks so much to my secret Santa.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Jan 2, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> This is basically giving away myself as the gift giver which I really, really didn't want to do. But my recipient is posted above about their X-mas helper generated present. They actually have a massive fucking present from me which I sent to progtard before the deadline and again to @José Mourinho when he posted in this thread to say send it to him if your recipient didn't get it.
> 
> That means not only did my recipient think they had no gift but some volunteer helper bot went out of their way to make a new one when my present to them has been sitting there all along. Quite pissed as spent far too long on the present. Jose - I sent you a PM with the present and the recipient.



Well damn. I thought my recipient just maybe didn’t want to post it, but now I’m wondering if they got it at all. They’ve been online but haven’t been active in this thread at all. They signed up to be a spirit bot too.


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 3, 2020)

Rotogravure said:


> Mine hasn't been posted, I assume received since the helper has been active, AND my recipient has been active.  Just.. hated it I guess?  I don't know.  I mean, I have to say I'm disappointed -- because it's something I worked at and all I expected was a "thank you" not getting even that has made me a bit reticent about next year.



I wouldn't assume they got it without actual definite confirmation. I KNOW mine didn't get it because they're posting in this thread about getting a X-Mas Helper Bot present. I sent my gift first to ProgKing and then last week to Jose Moringo. I haven't had a response from either of those. Is there anyone else involved in organizing this so I can get them to send my gift to the recipient who obviously doesn't know I made them one? At this point I basically have to send it to them myself which I really didn't want to do.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 3, 2020)

Rotogravure said:


> I mean, I love being passive aggressive.
> 
> But seriously, its more than I don't want to do that if its against the spirit of the thing? Maybe @José Mourinho can weigh in on thoughts?


Either they are unaware of the thread, or just no opinion.

Anyway since Prog has gone poof, I'll just message the ones who are supposed to be sending the gifts under him to send to their respective receipients.


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 3, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> Anyway since Prog has gone poof,



This made me giggle like an idiot. Not sure if the slang is universal but am pretty sure my immaturity is.


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 3, 2020)

Took me a while to process it all but finally got my actual gift from my actual Secret Santa, and it was an actual game you can play. So I probably got the most complicated and effortful gift all year IMO(besides my extra HelperBot gift to tide me over).




Spoiler



















I got a few of the endings and *think* I understood the ol' switcheroo of lockbox/msterious box, but couldn't actually execute the maneuver in-game; it was either a broken mechanic or I didn't figure out how to do it with a high enough heroism, etc. Based on the message about missing logic puzzles, I didn't feel bad about peeking under the hood and seeing what was intended:



Fool Sabertooth, give Rogue the box and bourbon, share a tender moment written just for me.


Someone put in a lot of effort, and I genuinely appreciate it. Not just because I was asking about people getting games or that I was written in, but that this much effort and observation and thought went into a semi-anonymous gift on a forum of dangerous degenerates. It was lot of effort, like doxing, but for a good end. There's complicated feels and I like it alot.

Considering the other game-related gift out there was Farmer Dave's and the Secret Santa there admitted it was too much work to do on short notice, getting a functional working game despite the bugs or minor errors was still a monumental effort in the time allotted and it's really super. My Secret Santa & the community in general is really great and I'm glad I participated with so many talented individuals that also kill troons and are bringing down western civilization one furry at a time.  ❤❤

Sorry for the slow response & share, I'm sure whoever made this was probably refreshing a bunch hoping for feedback like I was so I figure it deserved a proper playthrough & write-up to acknowledge it.


----------



## Rotogravure (Jan 4, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> Took me a while to process it all but finally got my actual gift from my actual Secret Santa, and it was an actual game you can play. So I probably got the most complicated and effortful gift all year IMO(besides my extra HelperBot gift to tide me over).



That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 5, 2020)

Spastic Colon said:


> I didn't participate this year (kind of intimidated being a newbie and all and not super talented at anything)


I felt the exact same way you did, only last year (and so, like you, I didn't participate...) but I can honestly say... I had a lot of fun participating this year. And next year, you just might too!
It seems like at least one of the "helpers" this year was a total failure, and mushed up Xmas for a few people at least. Hopefully that doesn't happen next year.


----------



## MemeGray (Jan 5, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> Took me a while to process it all but finally got my actual gift from my actual Secret Santa, and it was an actual game you can play. So I probably got the most complicated and effortful gift all year IMO(besides my extra HelperBot gift to tide me over).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's amazing, kudos to whoever made it lol


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jan 5, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> Please contact me and/or post here if you haven't got the gift yet.



Just saw this. No gift.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 5, 2020)

@José Mourinho so first of all, I would like to thank you for stepping up and taking over Secret Santa this (err... last) year. This was my first time doing this, and I dare say it won't be my last.

With that said, if you end up running the SS next year, I do have one suggestion if you're open to it... I think it should be a requirement that all participants post what they got within a reasonable period of time, i.e. a week. (with the same punishment for not doing it being as if you failed to provide a gift in time.)

I was fortunate enough to both receive my gift and see my gift-ee's reaction, but I know a lot of people weren't so lucky. It's got to be a major bummer putting time and effort into making something for somebody, and not even getting confirmation that the gift was received...


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm not going to lie, I'm wondering who my original Secret Santa was.


----------



## Samoyed (Jan 5, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> I was fortunate enough to both receive my gift and see my gift-ee's reaction, but I know a lot of people weren't so lucky. It's got to be a major bummer putting time and effort into making something for somebody, and not even getting confirmation that the gift was received...


Definitely think there needs to be something where people post their gifts as part of the requirement. I liked seeing what everyone got and thought it was very cool!! I am very upset for those who didn't receive a gift still and I hope I get someone "next" year who was not fortunate to get a gift in time during this round of gifts.

For those who ditched out on secret santa at the last minute: die.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 5, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> @José Mourinho so first of all, I would like to thank you for stepping up and taking over Secret Santa this (err... last) year. This was my first time doing this, and I dare say it won't be my last.
> 
> With that said, if you end up running the SS next year, I do have one suggestion if you're open to it... I think it should be a requirement that all participants post what they got within a reasonable period of time, i.e. a week. (with the same punishment for not doing it being as if you failed to provide a gift in time.)
> 
> I was fortunate enough to both receive my gift and see my gift-ee's reaction, but I know a lot of people weren't so lucky. It's got to be a major bummer putting time and effort into making something for somebody, and not even getting confirmation that the gift was received...


yeah but thats the point, your not supposed to get instant gratification. just play the lottery and lose


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 5, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> yeah but thats the point, your not supposed to get instant gratification. just play the lottery and lose


Nobody said you have to like (or even pretend to like) your gift... Just give acknowledgement that you got it. If you can't be assed to do even that, why are you even participating in Secret Santa?

Edit: I just saw your avi tag and am even more confused now.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 5, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> Nobody said you have to like (or even pretend to like) your gift... Just give acknowledgement that you got it. If you can't be assed to do even that, why are you even participating in Secret Santa?
> 
> Edit: I just saw your avi tag and am even more confused now.


because giving gifts is fun


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 6, 2020)

Ok, well here is my _actual _SS gift which is fucking fantastic too, you're all great and I love you.
There's video of it being made ffs which I can't figure out how to attach, that's awesome.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Jan 6, 2020)

I love this soooo much! THANK YOU!!  I wish I could have them physically


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 6, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> I love this soooo much! THANK YOU!!  I wish I could have them physically
> 
> View attachment 1085706View attachment 1085707


Eat a photo of it.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 6, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Eat a photo of it.



Same faggot, except the real thing.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 6, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> I love this soooo much! THANK YOU!!  I wish I could have them physically
> 
> View attachment 1085706View attachment 1085707


I'm glad you love them! I made them at an arts and crafts fair in college. It was nice to unwind and make some makeshift snow globes. 

I gave a couple away as gifts. I think I still have one physical one left.    I was considering just giving them to you after Prog disappeared.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Jan 6, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I'm glad you love them! I made them at an arts and crafts fair in college. It was nice to unwind and make some makeshift snow globes.
> 
> I gave a couple away as gifts. I think I still have one physical one left.    I was considering just giving them to you after Prog disappeared.



They're magnificent! You got mad skills!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 6, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I'm glad you love them! I made them at an arts and crafts fair in college. It was nice to unwind and make some makeshift snow globes.
> 
> I gave a couple away as gifts. I think I still have one physical one left.    I was considering just giving them to you after Prog disappeared.


You're gay as Hell.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Jan 7, 2020)

Whew, this thread was a roller coaster of emotions - and I enjoyed every page of it. I'm so happy I can finally go to bed now knowing that @The 8 of Spades finally got their gift  
Also, fuck prog, that nigga better be dead. And @Farmer Dave was a smug bitch about giving out the least thoughtful gift then ended up receiving one of the best gifts, incredible!


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 7, 2020)

Calling it now - ProgKing was a glow-in-the-dark plant on a mission to demoralise and undermine KF. It didn't work - all you did was make us stronger!
_
“And the ProgKing with his ProgKing-feet ice cold in the snow,
stood puzzling and puzzling, how could it be so?
It came without PMs. It came without threads. It came to the Farmers asleep in their beds,.
And he puzzled and puzzled 'till his puzzler was sore. Then the ProgKing thought of something he hadn't before.
What if the Farms, he thought, aren't just Lolcow manure? What if the Farms perhaps, means a little bit more.”_

(but I hope nothing bad has happened to him, anyway. Because it's Christmas)


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jan 7, 2020)

Got an awesome gift from a santa bot. 






Nickey always was the more handsome of us cousins! Love it.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 7, 2020)

Me no have mine.


----------



## wrangled tard (Jan 8, 2020)

I got mine! It's fucking terrifying, I love it. Thank you santa!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 8, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> View attachment 1067424





Y2K Baby said:


> Me no have mine.


Oh, wait, I forgot I already got mine.


----------



## johnjohn99 (Jan 8, 2020)

Scratch This Nut said:


> This put a huge smile on my face. Many thanks to my super talented Secret Santa!
> View attachment 1067128


i remember when i was a kid i cried when he left my town


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 8, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Oh, wait, I forgot I already got mine.





Thank you @Sundae for annudah shoah


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 19, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Oh, wait, I forgot I already got mine.


You've got some serious memory problems, my friend.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 20, 2020)

Late as shit but I think I should take the time to thank 'errybody who participated, and also thank everybody for being patient with the fact that this years SS was complete chaos. 
Also very thankful for the people who wished me condolences for being sick over the holidays, my cough lasted until early this week.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 10, 2020)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Late as shit but I think I should take the time to thank 'errybody who participated, and also thank everybody for being patient with the fact that this years SS was complete chaos.
> Also very thankful for the people who wished me condolences for being sick over the holidays, my cough lasted until early this week.


Agreed.  Aside from one asshole tard, everybody on my list managed to turn something in on time with little to no nagging necessary.
Hope next year is just as successful.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Feb 10, 2020)

Did @ProgKing of the North ever explain why they vanished?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 12, 2020)

I still say make the names of people who sign up for SS, but fail to produce a gift in time, public. If you can't fulfill a responsibility that you personally chose to sign yourself up for, (when there is even a way out for you if you happen to change your mind after the fact, within a reasonable period of time...) then quite frankly, you *deserve* to be publically ridiculed.


----------



## I Love Beef (Feb 13, 2020)

Long time no see, ProgKingOfTheNorth was my designated gift recipient. I did mine, I don't know where he went.

It sucks dongs that him and the rest of the no shows did jack shit for Secret Santa 2019. I had every excuse to bail out, broken arm, busy end of the year and all, but even I got to find time to fulfill my gifting and creating.

Oh well... Hope your Valentine's goes better than your Kiwi Christmas, everyone.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 13, 2020)

Pineapple Fox said:


> Did @ProgKing of the North ever explain why they vanished?



He came back once in January but hasn't posted since the 25th of December last year. He's either socking or gone.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 19, 2020)

Should this thread really still be stickied, 2/3 into the second month of the next year?


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 25, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> Should this thread really still be stickied, 2/3 into the second month of the next year?


Fuckin' grinch.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 26, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> Fuckin' grinch.


Eh... it's bad enough that people basically start celebrating Christmas right after Halloween... do you really want to live in a world where they continue celebrating it until well after St. Paddys day? Hell, why stop there? Let's just celebrate Christmas all year round >_>


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Feb 26, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> Eh... it's bad enough that people basically start celebrating Christmas right after Halloween... do you really want to live in a world where they continue celebrating it until well after St. Paddys day? Hell, why stop there? Let's just celebrate Christmas all year round >_>



Soooo, you don't want to take part in my Christmas in July thing I take it?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jun 16, 2020)

Pineapple Fox said:


> Did @ProgKing of the North ever explain why they vanished?


@José Mourinho @ProgKing of the North is back and is ducking my questions.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 17, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> @José Mourinho @ProgKing of the North is back and is ducking my questions.


He had some stuff going on IRL. He would explain it better than I do.


----------

